# Conneaut Smallies



## JFeeds (Apr 14, 2008)

I'm thinking of heading north Saturday to go after the smallies in the creek. I've only caught one out of there in the past, and I truly think it was "right place, right time" as it was early fall and I wasn't expecting much of anything other than to scout the area for the upcoming steelhead season. 

My question to you guys is do I fish smallies in the same locations I have for steelhead? And what do I use? I caught that one on a jig and maggot, but I'm not sure if that was just a hungry, aggressive fish or if that was the ticket.

Any help is much appreciated. Thanks!!


----------



## KTkiff (Jul 30, 2004)

Same holes and steelies, in the rivers I use inline spinners or topwater. Small cranks work well, too.


----------

